

Details on OIS in Nokia Lumia - yread
http://i.nokia.com/blob/view/-/1824212/data/2/-/Download-pureview-820.pdf

======
yread
_Rather than a single lens element being shifted to compensate for camera
shake, Nokia’s OIS system moves the entire optical assembly in perfect
synchronisation with the camera movement, or to be more precise, unintended
camera shake._

 _Nokia’s new OIS system can cater for around 50% more movements per second
than conventional OIS systems – up to around 500 movements every second_

 _shutter speeds slower than 1/30th second typically results in camera shake.
Depending on the amount of camera movement requiring compensation we’ve found
in testing that shutter speeds as long as 1/4th second can be used. This is a
3EV improvement or 8x longer shutter speed_

